# Short Irish Break with toddler?



## LouthLass (13 Aug 2008)

Would anyone have any recommendations for my sister (pregnant so not too lively!), her hubby and 2 year old son?  They want go in the next couple of weeks and stay in Ireland but don't know where to go that would suit them?  Anywhere in the country really, they're not fussed but want to make sure they go somewhere that will have something for the toddler.  Has anyone any good recommendations for them?

All suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yellow Belly (13 Aug 2008)

Kellys Hote Rosslare Strand, Wexford is a great spot. Designated kids club etc, and excellent spa facility etc. Beside beach & golf club etc.

Gets excellent ratings on trip adviser etc, and the food is brilliant.

I have no connection with the hotel other than I live close by.


----------



## DesignA (13 Aug 2008)

Clarion Hotel Sligo. Have 2 bed apartments with kitchen / living room also. The apartments are in the hotel. Full leisure facilities. Hugh lobby with couches if you would like a drink and don't want to be in the bar.


----------



## gabsdot (13 Aug 2008)

We're currently staying at the Tullamore court hotel. It's very nice. There's a creche for the little one, (costs a bit extra) lovely leisure centre and pool. Nice food. We haven't ventured out though so not sure what there is to do in the town.


----------



## Mumha (13 Aug 2008)

Yellow Belly said:


> Kellys Hote Rosslare Strand, Wexford is a great spot. Designated kids club etc, and excellent spa facility etc. Beside beach & golf club etc.
> 
> Gets excellent ratings on trip adviser etc, and the food is brilliant.
> 
> I have no connection with the hotel other than I live close by.


 
I can back that up. A buddy of mine used to take his family there and they loved it.


----------



## FredBloggs (13 Aug 2008)

Yellow Belly said:


> Kellys Hote Rosslare Strand, Wexford is a great spot. Designated kids club etc, and excellent spa facility etc. Beside beach & golf club etc.
> 
> Gets excellent ratings on trip adviser etc, and the food is brilliant.
> 
> I have no connection with the hotel other than I live close by.


 
I have stayed in Kellys with a toddler and also in the Ferrycarrig.  In my opinion and my childrens the Ferrycarrig is much better.  There is a playroom for toddlers (I'm not sure if its open outside weekends and school holidays but you could check if booking) and a swimming pool with a toddlers part attached. (All the one pool).  The food there is excellent and they can arrange babysitters if you want but they don't mind if your children go into the dining room.  Not great for other dinners maybe but it really is child friendly.


----------



## exo2 (13 Aug 2008)

If you feel like heading to Co. Clare, I can't recommend a place to stay, but SeaWorld at Lahinch has a really lovely aquarium and the attached swimming pool is vrey good for toddlers.  Also, out the the coast a bit, past Liscannor is one of the best open farms I've seen.  It's called Moher Hill Open Farm.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (14 Aug 2008)

Trabolgan holiday villiage in East Cork. 
Its got a wave making swimming pool with deap and shallow end. cracy golf plus lots of organised events.


----------



## LouthLass (17 Aug 2008)

Many thanks for all your suggestions, she found a place in Quilty, Clare that she liked the look of and so took off on their hols today.  It sounds very nice, a working farm B&B with pony rides for the child and within touring distance of Clare attractions.  Hopefully they will have a good time.


----------



## Staples (17 Aug 2008)

LouthLass said:


> Many thanks for all your suggestions, she found a place in Quilty, Clare that she liked the look of and so took off on their hols today. It sounds very nice, a working farm B&B with pony rides for the child and within touring distance of Clare attractions. Hopefully they will have a good time.


 
Is that attached to the cottages?  Went ther years ago and thought it was great.


----------



## LouthLass (18 Aug 2008)

Staples,

I'm not sure if there are cottages attached but when she gets back I will find out and let you know.  Haven't heard from her yet so that's always a sign she is enjoying herself!


----------



## Ned99 (23 Aug 2008)

Hey Louthlass,

It might be worth checking out www.hotelsinone.ie these seem to have some good deals for family plus they gice good descriptions of the hotels and facilities that they have for children...

Hope that this helps?


----------



## LouthLass (26 Aug 2008)

Many thanks to all your suggestions. My sister stayed at a 'working farm' in Clare and she did have a lovely time, particulary exploring the many attractions Clare has to offer. Her son loves trains (big fan of Thomas the Tank Engine) and loved the local West Clare Railway, he even got his photo taken with the driver which he clearly loved. Downsides included the fact it was advertised as a working farm and in her opinion it wasn't as they were not encouraged to see the farm in action and there was not any facility to actually view any working farm animals ( the most she saw was one pony which was too big for a toddler to ride although she was told on the phone it was - think she imagined a shetland pony rather than a 14.2hh pony!). Premises were clean but breakfast could have been improved but overall she had a lovely time and would recommend Clare in the future.

Staples - no cottages attached so I'm assuming it was another place you had visited?


----------



## LouthLass (26 Aug 2008)

...


----------



## Staples (27 Aug 2008)

LouthLass said:


> Staples - no cottages attached so I'm assuming it was another place you had visited?


 
Must have been.  It's a small place but seems to be plenty going on there.


----------

